# summit lake



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

can someone tell me if summit lake in akron is electric only or can you use a gas motor? is it worth trying for bass?


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Gas motors are ok, the whole lake is no wake though. You may want to drive by and check the ramp 1st. The last time I was there the ramp was closed.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Take a gun with you


----------



## shomethacrappies (Mar 26, 2009)

I don't fish it but it's no more dangerous then any other lake plenty of people getting robbed at these other lakes around town


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

Excellent Bass lake. Underfished. Some big fish finning around in there.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

shomethacrappies said:


> I don't fish it but it's no more dangerous then any other lake plenty of people getting robbed at these other lakes around town


The area that lake is in is very bad. If you dont want to look at that part of it thats fine. No one said other lakes were completely safe either. As sportsman we need to look out after each other. Me telling someone else its a good idea to have some protection with them in a certain area is me doing my part


----------



## kayakcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

Took my kayak there a few times this summer. Never had any problems. We treated everyone with respect and received the same.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

It is one of the most fun lakes to side image. Car is in the water at the end of every street. good enough sonar and you might even ID the make and model.


----------



## NoWake (Mar 6, 2010)

Very weedy lake excellent for top water frog fishing.Never had any issues .


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

johnboy111711 said:


> It is one of the most fun lakes to side image. Car is in the water at the end of every street. good enough sonar and you might even ID the make and model.


This post has me laughing out loud as I drive to my next appointment.


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks for the tip, but as someone already said its about mutual respect and a little common sense, even though common sense is not always common. LOL!


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

REY298 said:


> Thanks for the tip, but as someone already said its about mutual respect and a little common sense, even though common sense is not always common. LOL!


I


shomethacrappies said:


> I don't fish it but it's no more dangerous then any other lake plenty of people getting robbed at these other lakes around town


Shomethacrappies has got it absolutely right! I was at Berlin a season or so ago and there were two girls hanging over the trestle bridge with their boobies out, asking me if they could get in the boat with me! Too good to be true? Exactly, after about five minutes of asking and no response from me, their boyfriends, who were hiding on the bridge peeked over the railing when they thought I wasn't paying attention. They ruined my night fishn' for crappies. I quickly brought up my anchor and left! But, that's ok, because it could have been much worse. It was late at night, dark, except for my lantern and flashlight, I was all alone. From then on, I always carry my friend when fishing at night, Mr. 40mm!!!! LOL!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Rey i agree trouble can be lurking anywhere thats why we all carry or should be carrying. If more non criminals openly carried crime would drop to almost 0


----------



## Yakeyes (Jan 1, 2015)

40mm!! Jeez that's a big bullet


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

bring extra tires and rims, for truck and boat. Leaving doors unlocked prevents broken glass. I have always launched, then parked on the opposite side of the lake and picked up the person. Kenmore side is not much better, but a little.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Yakeyes said:


> 40mm!! Jeez that's a big bullet


Must use a battleship for the night bite


----------



## HawgHunter (Apr 13, 2004)

Aside from the neighborhood (where I've never had a problem either) you have to watch out on the north end of the lake. When they tore out the old amusement park they left a lot of the pilings from the boardwalk standing in the water. You can see some of them above the water level but there are many many more just under the surface. 

Scott


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

REY298 said:


> I
> 
> Shomethacrappies has got it absolutely right! I was at Berlin a season or so ago and there were two girls hanging over the trestle bridge with their boobies out, asking me if they could get in the boat with me! ................. From then on, I always carry my friend when fishing at night, Mr. 40mm!!!! LOL!


Oh the horror. In all likelihood they were pranking you more than setting you up for robbery, but I understand your concern. Must have been some pretty decent tata's if you were able to see them 50 feet up in the dark. Personally I would have pulled out my camera and turned the tables on them.

On another note, from what I was told (I would check the validity of this) it is illegal to carry a firearm either open or concealed (with permit or otherwise) on waters and/or land controlled by the US Army Corps of Engineers (Berlin Lake).

I have attempted to verify this myself and have had mixed results. I understand a bill was put forth to allow it on USACE managed property but from what I read it was shot down (pun intended).

Not looking for a debate, just giving you a heads up. I wanted to arm myself as I fish alone 99% of the time and I don't trust people but I was advised by a CCW instructor that it is not allowed.


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Louisville: I don't know how exactly the law reads concerning a CCW on army lakes and hopefully someone who knows exactly how it reads can help. But like you and many others I usually fish alone. Right or wrong with the way times are right now I usually choose to carry expecially at night.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I know its beating a dead horse but id rather be judged by 12 than carried by 6. No difference in hunting one of the lakes with a gun than carrying one for protection


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

The lands surrounding Berlin Lake for example are managed by ODNR. The water and the dam perimeter area are under USACE control.

However, earlier this fall I witnessed a boat hunting waterfowl on the water, so either they were illegally hunting, or there is more to the story. Like I said, I have Googled it several times and could never draw a conclusive answer.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

You are allowd to hunt from the water dont know who told you any differnt


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

Apparently there is a distinction between hunting and being armed for protection.

Quote from below linked article:

"The rejected Senate proposal would have let people use guns for any legal purpose on lands managed by the Army Corps of Engineers, which oversees nearly 12 million acres that abound in lakes, rivers, campsites and hiking trails. Currently, guns on those properties are limited to activities like target-range shooting and hunting, and weapons must be unloaded while being carried to those activities."

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2013/05/0...rps-engineers-lands-boosting-gun-control.html


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

I then find this article which has the quote:

"On Friday, May 1, 2015, the U.S. House of Representatives passed H.R. 2028 the "Energy and Water Development and Related Agencies Appropriations Act, 2016," by a bipartisan vote of 240-177. This bill is designed to protect the rights of gun owners on lands owned or managed by the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers (Corps). "

It then goes on to say:

"However, that change in the law did not include millions of acres of recreational land managed by the Corps."

I cannot however find where H.R. 2028 was ratified by the Senate, so as I was saying it is all very confusing. A CCW instructor had said that is was not legal to carry my firearm in my boat at Berlin.

True or not? I don't know. That is why i suggested he look into it. But I was only trying to help. I would actually like to know myself because as I said, I would like to carry it.

https://www.nraila.org/articles/201...s-right-to-carry-on-army-corps-land-provision


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

Yakeyes said:


> 40mm!! Jeez that's a big bullet


Yakeyes...wink, wink!


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

DHower08 said:


> I know its beating a dead horse but id rather be judged by 12 than carried by 6. No difference in hunting one of the lakes with a gun than carrying one for protection


Great quote DHower08! I'll let a judge and jury make the call and not some nefarious character out there looking for trouble!


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

I had a gun pulled on me twice while fishing. Both times they came at me with guns drawn. One I was sure he would not shoot me but the other guy was drunk and it took a liitle talking to calm him down. I did not CC back then but do now on occasion. My fishing buddy ALWAYS carries and has had it out a few times when we have been in "iffy" situations.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I agree DHower08!! The crooks are gonna be armed and I've heard bad things about Berlin for years along with a few others...I just won't fish there.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

louisvillefisherman said:


> I then find this article which has the quote:
> 
> "On Friday, May 1, 2015, the U.S. House of Representatives passed H.R. 2028 the "Energy and Water Development and Related Agencies Appropriations Act, 2016," by a bipartisan vote of 240-177. This bill is designed to protect the rights of gun owners on lands owned or managed by the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers (Corps). "
> 
> ...


You're right, louisville, it's confusing. It would be nice if there was a definitive answer somewhere. I found the interesting part of the quote to be, "However, that change in the law did not include millions of acres of recreational LAND managed by the Corps". Does this mean just the land, or land that is currently covered by water? 

I thought I might have seen a loophole there, but if this legislation wasn't passed by the Senate and sent to the President for his signature, it's a moot point. 

That said, I'm with DHower. If I'm going out alone, at night, I'm packing! Too many dopeheads out there looking for easy money. 

Just had a thought. CCW laws are all at the state level, thus they have little or no impact on Federal lands and waters. Maybe what we need is a national, Federal right to carry law. As far as I'm concerned the 2nd Amendment permits it with the language "keep and BEAR arms", but leftist whackos wouldn't see it that way. So, we need yet another law.

Now there's a project for the NRA-ILA!


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

Thought 


louisvillefisherman said:


> Oh the horror. In all likelihood they were pranking you more than setting you up for robbery, but I understand your concern. Must have been some pretty decent tata's if you were able to see them 50 feet up in the dark. Personally I would have pulled out my camera and turned the tables on them.
> 
> On another note, from what I was told (I would check the validity of this) it is illegal to carry a firearm either open or concealed (with permit or otherwise) on waters and/or land controlled by the US Army Corps of Engineers (Berlin Lake).
> 
> ...


I thought the state permitted carry conceal in their state parks?


----------



## jameso (Oct 10, 2015)

DHower08 said:


> Take a gun with you


There are gators in Summit Lake too, so having a gun can serve a two fold purpose at this lake.


----------

